# fine tuning incra miter 1000HD?



## hobie123 (Jan 28, 2010)

I received a incra 1000hd miter for christmas, yeah me! I have a couple of questions in regards to the fine tuning. I completely understand all the videos and documentation in regards to fine tuning by cutting 16 miters in lieu of say 8 for a more precise tuning. The issue I have is just that, if I have one joint in a octoagon that is say 1/16" out of tune that means I have to adjust the fence 1/256"?. This obvisously cant be done by loosening the mounting nuts and bumping it into the exact location unless I want to waste a lot of lumber. I have used shims on my previous miter and have found I cant find a shim adequate enough to hold the fence 90deg to vertical, in addition my costant left and right adjustment of the fence to allow for blade clearance when cutting a 45 or 30deg wears them out resulting in bad joints yet again. Anyone have any suggestions? They would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and hope everyone had a merry christmas!


----------



## hobie123 (Jan 28, 2010)

Guys, is this a stupid question? or does no one have a answer? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't had any issues with mine. I have to slide the fence to the left to do angles from 45 down so I don't hit the blade. I have no shims and it's fine.


----------

